# Scout with blemishes



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Received my Scout a few days ago, one of the those that Nathan was selling dirt cheap because of "cosmetic blemishes". First let me say that the "blemishes" were hardly noticeable and not even worth a mention. The frame itself is a good clean design that fits the hand nicely in various grips, and while being a modern design has a classic no nonsense feel about it that I like. Nathan was kind enough to throw in a set of his Flip Clips for me to try and I found them a straight forward and functional, The fact that they need a screwdriver to change is really not a issue, I always keep a multi-tool with me. The frame is a little chunky for back pocket carry but with cargo pants or a pack of some type it would work fine. Unfortunately I haven't been able to do much more than take a few shots with it as of yet but I'm sure it will be quite effective. Overall I have to say I am quite pleased with it and have to agree with all the positive comments that have been voiced by others..


----------



## ps249 (Mar 20, 2014)

I don't see any blemishes either. Looks like a keeper to me. I think its neat that the scout comes in multi colors. Other than pink and neon green- I really like all the other colors.


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Nice review. I considered getting a "blemish" deal myself. Now I wish I had! 



ps249 said:


> I don't see any blemishes either. Looks like a keeper to me. I think its neat that the scout comes in multi colors. Other than pink and neon green- I really like all the other colors.


I love the pink one, I'd totally use a pink shooter no problem! Don't hate on pink man, like one of my favourite colours.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Clever Moniker said:


> Nice review. I considered getting a "blemish" deal myself. Now I wish I had!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This explains why you went from being a savage squirrel hunter to catching them in cages and petting them and letting them go. Your getting soft moniker


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

You done ok with getting a scout shooter..there a decent shooter..AKAOldmiser


----------

